# Antique Schematics



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

FYI
a recent google came up with [email protected]
proprietor is Dave.
I have just ordered a schematic for a 40's to 50's Electromuse (LapSteel Guitar Amp)(was probably made by Valco/National). I'll post when received.They are a source for caps & resisters, they are Canadian, out of Scarboro Ont.
I have no idea if their prices are good or not.
cheers
Gerry


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

RIFF WRATH said:


> FYI
> a recent google came up with [email protected]
> proprietor is Dave.
> I have just ordered a schematic for a 40's to 50's Electromuse (LapSteel Guitar Amp)(was probably made by Valco/National). I'll post when received.They are a source for caps & resisters, they are Canadian, out of Scarboro Ont.
> ...


Gerry, their prices are excellent! I've used them many times.

I just don't know if they'd appreciate you sharing the schematic for free! That is one of the ways they make a living, you know!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I hear you Bill....what I meant was that I would post regarding how quick, and reliable I found dealing with them would be.....however, if and when I receive the schematics I will forward them to you with the amp.
cheers
Gerry


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

received the schematic in the mail this morning....was ordered last Friday....I'm very pleased with the service and the cost....would recommend their services....now it's up to Wild Bill to determine if it's correct (lol)


----------



## sliberty (May 17, 2008)

I am not advocating that you do anything to hurt his business, but lets not forget that he is selling schematrics for amps that he didn't invent. He is already "sharing" someone else's hard labor. So I can't see any claims that he could make if you did post the schematic.

Its knid-of like when Apple tried to sue Microsoft over the use of overlapping windows when in fact, Apple had stolen the idea from Xerox.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

sliberty said:


> I am not advocating that you do anything to hurt his business, but lets not forget that he is selling schematrics for amps that he didn't invent. He is already "sharing" someone else's hard labor. So I can't see any claims that he could make if you did post the schematic.
> 
> Its knid-of like when Apple tried to sue Microsoft over the use of overlapping windows when in fact, Apple had stolen the idea from Xerox.


Perhaps you're forgetting something. What he's selling is the labour and expertise of FINDING the schematic! 

Not all schematics are found at http://www.schematicheaven.com Not all schematics are easily found anywhere at all. JustRadios has obviously spent a lot of effort in building a library. I've rarely stumped them with a request.

If we all followed your philosophy a lot of folks who could provide a service would say "What the hell. Why bother! I've got no time to work for free!"

It's like with music. If the whole world will get your CD for free how on earth can you make a living creating your music? How do you pay to feed your kids? Why bother making music your career?

A miner didn't invent gold but he may well have spent a lot of time, effort and money to get it out of the ground.


----------



## sliberty (May 17, 2008)

But a minor who pulls gold from the ground is not stealing from any individual who already owned the gold, unless of course he is mining on your land.

If I collect all of my favorite music, and all of your favorite music and all of the favorite music from 100 of my friends, I would have a collection of mp3's that probably couldn't be found anywhere else - but that doesn't give me legal rights to sell it, even though I spent the time collecting it all. Copywrite protection still prohibits that.

The only grey area here is that these very old amps, radios, etc, are out of production, and the schematics, if copywriten are probably now no longer protected. On the other hand, many, like Schmatic Heaven, offer schematics for amps that are still in production, or were recently, and the manufacturers really aren't "impressed" with their efforts.

I am not convinced that the "collection process" transfers any imlied rights to the guy who sells these schematics. if they are no longer protected, then he certainly cannot protect them either.

Again, I am not suggesting that we try to hurt someone who has a business - I am not that sort. But I think truthfully, it is out of the goodness of our hearts rather than any implicit rights that we try not to hurt him. 

Just my opinion of course.


----------

